# Young Rising Stars - under 35



## Air

In the past few years, the generation of "legends" have been replaced by a new generation of youngsters. There seem to be quite a number of rising young stars under the age of 35 with mature understanding of music and dazzling technique as well as booming publicity.

To name a few, most notably are violinists Janine Jansen, Hilary Hahn (who I am going to see tomorrow play the Tchaik concerto, but that's another story), Akiko Suwanai, and Sarah Chang as well as Pianists Yundi Li, Lang Lang, and Evgeni Kissin.

Since I am limited in my knowledge of other instruments, I hope we can use this thread to discuss and introduce young talents all over the world.

Feel free to post videos!


----------



## BuddhaBandit

How about Gustavo Dudamel? He's a promising young conductor... with a surprisingly mature version of the Mahler 5th on disc.

And enjoy the Hilary Hahn concert... she's as nice to look at as to hear


----------



## tenor02

i love watching gustavo...really exciting.


----------



## YsayeOp.27#6

Rafal Blechacz
Alexander Kobrin


----------



## Mozart

Nicola Benedetti - violin player whom won the young BBC music award.


----------



## Air

How about Janine Jansen? 30 years old, Dutch violinist. Very beautiful. She's touring in Germany and France right now, but don't think she's coming to the West Coast for awhile. That's all right, I have youtube.


----------



## Elaryad

I thought I would know more performers under 30 but I'm wrong, I was checking and they are on their 40s by now so... I remembered Alisa Weilerstein, the cellist that gave quite a performance at Verbier Festival, I think she's under 30 but not for a long time. I'm not very into the young ones.


----------



## ChamberNut

Canadian violinist, James Ehnes


----------



## Isola

airad2 said:


> To name a few, most notably are violinists Janine Jansen, Hilary Hahn (who I am going to see tomorrow play the Tchaik concerto, but that's another story), Akiko Suwanai, and Sarah Chang as well as Pianists Yundi Li, Lang Lang, and Evgeni Kissin.


Well, I wouldn't call 37 year old Evgeny Kissin a 'rising young star' since he started rising in his teens and has been shinning up there for nearly two decades.

Janine Jansen is great. I went to see her playing Beethoven concerto under Dutoit at the Royal Festival Hall last Tuesday and her performance was virtuosic, if a bit showy.

I'd also like to mention Vladimir Jurowski, the young Russian principle conductor of LPO. His Tchaikovsky's 6th last Wednesday at the same venue was marvellous especially the two middle movements. A large number of audience _had to _clap enthusiastically after the brilliant March (yes I know, it's bad to clap between movements but I sort of understood on that particular occasion because my hands got itchy too  ).

The Korean-American violin virtuoso Sarah Chang is another star:


----------



## David_Rodrigues

Young rising stars...

Without any doubts:

Janine Jansen
Hilary Hahn
Gustavo Dudamel
Julia Fischer
Anna Netrebko
Sarah Chang

etc etc 

The last album of Janine Jansen it´s really amazing. Tchaikovsky Concerto , which i saw her playing on Gulbenkian stage at lisbon


----------



## Atabey

There are three names i am expecting great things from:
Elina Garanca - mezzosoprano
Rafal Blechacz - pianist
Philippe Jordan - conductor


----------



## mozart453

I'm a big fan of pianist, Aimi Kobayashi.. who I think is about 12 or 13. This child is a very big talent, somewhat analagous to Sarah Chang though the latter is a violinist.
If you go to You Tube and type in Kobayashi, pianist, out should pour some extremely impressive playing..You can actually follow her from age 3 or 4 on up to the present.. all of it is astounding from the perspective of gutwrenchingly amazing phrasing, artistry, communication.. I can't say enough. What really troubles me is that there are two young so called prodigies from the US who are being put up for sale to the highest bidder but who should be spending their time developing their skills and not be paraded before the public prematurely.. on Leno, Martha Stewart, Oprah, Ellen, etc.. I won't mention names but it is somewhat disturbing to watch..


----------



## Air

mozart453 said:


> What really troubles me is that there are two young so called prodigies from the US who are being put up for sale to the highest bidder but who should be spending their time developing their skills and not be paraded before the public prematurely.. on Leno, Martha Stewart, Oprah, Ellen, etc.. I won't mention names but it is somewhat disturbing to watch..


I agree. I think it's cruel to put the media on such young children prodigies. They need time to grow to their full potential or else all their prodigiousness will only turn into potential talent, and by that time the media won't care about them anymore.

I know at least one of the prodigies you talk about. I won't say her name, but she's the cutest thing I have ever seen. But what do they call her again? "The Next Mozart?" Oh, please.

Who's the other by the way?


----------



## ecg_fa

I too like Janine Jansen very much-- the Bach disc even maybe more than
the recent Tchiakovsky, if both fine. I like Julia Fisher too. Pianist Katya Apekisheva's Grieg album anyway I really like, & her duo with another young violinist Jack Liebeck.

Singer I'm much impressed with much of the time is Christianne Stotijn-- esp. her 1st 
recital album, but much else too. Some other young ones too but she really stands out to me.

Maybe a little older, pianist Alexander Melnikov.

Violinist Isabel Faust (ok, she has been around a bit).

Stephen Rice who directs the Brabant Ensemble (Baroque/Renaissance music).

Guitarists Hayley Savage, Rebecca Baulch & David Black (last two are 'Albach Duo').

Those come to mind first anyway.

Ed


----------



## mozart453

The other has a first name of Ethan.. This child is cute and all that..and grabs the keys aggressively, unfortunately.. will go in jazz, pop directions,, and that's great.. but he is being hauled onto every talk show imagineable.. heads up benefits, etc. He and the other child, whom you probably correctly identified are no match for the artistry of Aimi Kobayashi who is studying, performing and staying away from US talk shows.


----------



## toughcritic

David_Rodrigues said:


> Young rising stars...
> 
> Janine Jansen
> Hilary Hahn
> Gustavo Dudamel
> Julia Fischer
> Anna Netrebko
> Sarah Chang


You call them "rising" especially Netrebko? Well, I think most of these people are fully established and by the way almost 40 years old, in the case of Netrebko. I thought the question was more pertaining to the next generation, people that are yet to have their peaks.


----------



## CultureCritic

*Gustavo Dudamel to perform in London... free tickets, anyone?*

As part of the five-day Simon Bolivar Youth Orchestra Residency at Southbank Centre, from 14th to 18th April, CultureCritic and the Southbank Centre are offering up to 200 free tickets to experience the Orchestra in an open rehearsal. Conductor Gustavo Dudamel will take the Orchestra through music by Stravinsky and Latin American composers in preparation for the major Shell Classic International concert.

You will be able to experience close up the extraordinary power of the relationship created by Dudamel with these young musicians, and to see first-hand his working process over a full rehearsal.

As this is a working rehearsal, it will not be possible to admit latecomers, so please arrive in good time and collect your tickets from the Ticket Office on Level 2 of the Royal Festival Hall by 9.30am.

Find out more and enter here:
http://www.culturecritic.co.uk/offe...udamel-and-the-simon-bolivar-youth-orchestra/


----------



## handlebar

I have been impressed with Julia Fischer as of late. Very talented.

Jim


----------



## PSmith

Does a musician in middle 20's have the maturity and intellect to be leader of section of a top orchestra? Dennis Kim (born 1975) used to be one of the "young rising stars" among the orchestra leaders. Not in all cases "young rising stars" are able to mature:

"Dennis Kim has been fired from his position as concertmaster of the Seoul Philharmonic Orchestra. He has been caught by law enforcement for use and smuggling of illegal drugs to Korea which also has been the reasons for his dismissal. Until now there is no announcement about the open position at Seoul Philharmonic Orchestra. Unconfirmed sources saying Dennis Kim will be appointed as concertmaster of the Incheon Philharmonic Orchestra."

Check with the Seoul Philharmonic Orchestra's website: www.seoulphil.co.kr


----------



## Dan Padilla

How about Giora Schmidt? I had the good fortune of accompanying him this year when he played the Tchaikovsky violin concerto with the Honolulu Symphony. Nice fellow with effortless technique. Beautiful violin and beautiful tone. He was a student of Perlman. Here's a video of him playing chamber music:

http://www.youtube.com/user/maggini1

Any thoughts?


----------



## 2xreed

Both Liang Wang, principal oboist of the New York Philharmonic, and Katherine Needleman, principal of the Baltimore Symphony Orchestra and also on the oboe faculty of Peabody, are really excellent. One rising star that comes to mind is English clarinetist, Julian Bliss, who is 19 years old and now studies under Sabine Meyer (This is the promotional video of one of their recent albums)


----------



## hal2202

*Young Rising Stars - Under 35*

I agree with Mozart 453 re Aimi Kobayashi. She is fabulous! She was born in 1995 in a remote area of southern Japan to people of very modest means who are non-musical. Yet from age 4 on---as evidenced by her videos--- she has shown a remarkable feel for the piano music of Mozart, Chopin and Beethoven. Her ability to communicate the emotional content of music is unlike that of any other pianist I have heard. Now 14, her first album has been recently released by EMI Japan. I think she is destined to become one of the all-time greats of classical pianists. She is already one of the foremost interpreters of Chopin, and over the past two years has been repeatedly in demand for performances in Poland. Note especially the YouTube video of her performance of a segment of Mozart's Concerto No. 26 with an orchestra in Japan when she was 10 years old, and the YouTube video of a Chopin Impromptu encore performed following the Mozart concerto with an orchestra in Moscow when she was 11.


----------



## nbharakey

I discovered Plamena Mangova, and liked her a lot.


----------



## Tschaikowsky

Nobuyuki Tsujii, a twenty-two year old blind Japanese pianist, who was co-Gold medal winner at the Cliburn Competition in 2009. Here he is performing the last little over five minutes of the Rach 2 at the Cliburn Competition.


----------



## teej

For many reasons I consider Yuja Wang to be one of the finest pianists in the world; technically astonishing but, more importantly, already _very _mature musically. I predict that she will eventually be generally regarded as the best pianist in the world.


----------

